# Dr. Langleys Bitters ( uncommon color? )



## JustGlass (May 28, 2006)

I just pick up this bitters bottle which I dont have alot of knowledge on. Ive seen a couple in the past that were aqua. This one looks green to me, very green. Could someone tell me if this color is common or not. Also this bottle is great shape...just has a in the making defect that can be seen in pic. Bottle could use a tumble to really bring out the best in the glass. Any thoughts on if I should put the money into a tumble, or should I leave her be. Smooth base no pontil. Flea Market bottle at a nice price.


----------



## JustGlass (May 28, 2006)

Here a pic with some aqua's


----------



## capsoda (May 28, 2006)

Very nice find JG. Beauty of a bitters bottle.


----------



## welddigger (May 29, 2006)

some langleys are pretty rare,pontils and ambers.yours is a nice one and runs around 30 to 45 bucks usaully. there are some oddball sized ones like that wich may bring some more money but as far as tumbling it thats up to you. i have one in the window that sparkles like a gem and i love it,nice find.


----------



## welddigger (May 29, 2006)

oh yeh! the langleys usaully are more to the green side of the color aqua the greener the better or rarer i guess you would say.yours appears to be the normal aquamarine seen in this bottle but it might be the pics.


----------



## JustGlass (May 29, 2006)

Thanks,for in info....Just one more question. These bottles Ive seen have the number 99 union st. My bottle has number  76. Is mine a miss print or did the dr.langley move up or down the street?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2006)

Here's some history, I think from Dr Cannon. I'll have to differ and say that the aqua is much more common than a light green. Aqua is just a mix of green and blue so it just depends on the batch of the day. The reverse 99 I think is about 50/50 from my watching these on ebay. I have 2 myself and they're both reverse.

 George Goodwin began manufacturing patent medicines in the 1840's at 76 Union in Boston. Around 1850, he and Dr. John O. Langley of Langley's Bitters became partners and in 1854, moved to 99 Union. 

 By 1857, the firm was named Geo. C. Goodwin & Co., and had taken in William B. Hibbard as a junior partner. Goodwin retired in 1859 and his son Charles C. Langley, and Hibbard ran the business. In 1863, they moved to 38 Hanover. Eventually the company became on of Boston's largest wholesale drug firms. 
 . 
 ------------------------------------
 41. Dr. Langleyâ€™s Root & Herb Bitters, Reverse 99, Union Street Boston, Light Green, Small Bubble Burst Base, Est. 100-200 - Realized bid price $310.00 This was an auction price.
 --------------------------------------
 For purifying the blood, there is no better tonic than Langley's Root and Herb Bitters. From an article, SALINE TERRITORY, AR. 1864


----------



## annie44 (May 29, 2006)

I have been watching the ebay auctions for Dr. Langley's bottles recently because I would like to purchase one, and the ones in good condition have been selling for over $100.  Almost all of the ones I've seen have been aqua.  An amber one sold yesterday for I believe $68, and I think that the buyer got a  good deal.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 29, 2006)

There are a lot of different variations on these bottles. The green tints are fairly common. The average value on them over the last couple years has been about $60-70.


----------



## JustGlass (May 30, 2006)

After reading some history on this bottle left by cowseatmaize, is it safe to assume this bottle is close to being around the 1854 period and the 76 union st. is older than the 99 union st. If it was made around 1854 how come it has a smooth base and not a open pontil?


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2006)

The Pontil was being replaced by the snapcase tool during that time period. Only bottles made in the smaller glass houses would have used pontils during the last 2/3 of the 1850s.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330310484671&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

 This is an interesting receipt...
 It tells you a couple things. First , the 76 union Street address was the earlier address. The notation (late 76) indicates they moved not long before this receipt was issued in 1853. 
 Anyone know how long the 99 Union St adressed bottle were used?


----------



## JustGlass (Feb 26, 2009)

Very interesting receipt. If its legit which I'm assuming it is then any 76 union bottle is probaby before 1853. That receipt would be a good go with. Good question ...when did they make the move to 99 union?


----------



## cobalt29 (Feb 27, 2009)

Those odd ball green ones bring pretty good money, i have seen them sell in the 200 dollar range. very nice find and looks really crude to boot


----------

